# payroll services



## zackman (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you guys use as a payroll service? We are looking just to hire for the snow plow season only when it snow kinda operation. Probably one person.
We were thinking of doing it our self but many have told us its to hard. 

I have quickbooks and found that I can set it up and pay $25.00 per month but I don't have any employees right now and wont have any in the summer months.
I also purchased workmans comp and found out all sub HAVE to have it or they will be considered workers, and charge you ..

Any info on this would be great .. just wondering how to do this without paying a fortune on a service that we only will use on a limited basics


----------



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Zackman - I do bookkeeping for several small businesses and rather than run payroll through Quickbooks, I have found that PayChex provides the best service at the most affordable price and has the best reporting capabilities (which helps if you are audited). They also provide workers comp insurance based on your payroll. If you give your local office a call, they will send someone out to discuss your options and pricing.

Here is a link to the PayChex website to help you find the nearest office:
http://locations.paychex.com/

Please check out my website for business forms to help you with your paperwork:
http://www.contractorshelpdesk.com/product_p/sno_rem_bid.htm


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Paychex is spendy for what they do. I used to use them, and switched to doing everything in-house last year. It's really not that hard, just need to make sure you dot your I's and cross your T's. There are online calculators for calculating payroll taxes, all filing forms are available online, and state reporting is also done online.

As far as workers comp goes, yes, your subs need to have their own policy or they fall under yours. Better than someone getting hurt on the job and coming after you...


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Prior to spending all of my time fully self employed I previously did most of the book work and payroll for another local company. As others have stated, its not that hard and I could do it all including printing the checks in about 2 hours a week through Quickbooks for a about 8 employees.

When I started hiring my first employee I ending up choosing a payroll service (Paychex) for a couple of reasons.

-Workmans comp is pay as you go, a very nice feature for a small business
-I don't have to worry about making timely payments for payroll taxes as that is all done automatically
-I only spend about 10 minutes a week adding up the hours of my 3 employees, then just wait for Paychex to call on their scheduled day and time so I can report the hours to them
-Its currently costing me about $60 per week for this service which is a little more than I know some will be paying but I think is great for me considering I'm probably saving myself and hour or so per week, plus all of the quarterly and yearly filings
-I also don't have to report payroll weekly either and with someone being in a seasonal business this would be a nice feature, you just need to speak to them directly about the larger lapse you make have in the summer months


----------



## jarradb (Oct 14, 2013)

I am currently just running a small operation but have seen great growth this year through the US Lawns program that I bought into. I was considering trying to use Quickbooks to do my payroll but after looking into everything that you need to do to protect yourself I think I am going to use PayChex's.


----------

